# GLB3.TMP, What is it?



## Puppet-Master (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey,
I've recently removed Spyware called SpyBloc from my computer, but when I logged onto my computer today My Mcafee Firewall told me that 'GLB3.TMP' is attempting to access the internet.
I said clicked on the 'Block all access' option
and continued with what i was doing.

But GLB3.TMP is still on my computer, I'm guessing its a Trojan or Malware downloader. 

If anyone knows if GLB3.TMP is safe, and knows if I should get rid of it
Please reply


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Puppet-Master

TMP are temp files. There shouldn't be a reason for it connected to the internet, so you did right in blocking it.

What is the location of this file? Did McAfee tell you?
Do a search for this file on your system, and post it's full location here.

You can also submit the file for a scan here:

http://virusscan.jotti.org/


----------



## Puppet-Master (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is the actual name of the file...

GLB3.TMP-0AAE8BAC.pf

and its in...

C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

The prefetch location is simply a folder Windows uses to store files. It's so Windows can load the file quicker, the next time it's called for.

Does the file *GLB3.TMP* no longer exist on your system other then that location quoted?


----------



## Puppet-Master (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, It still exists

Its just its blocked so it doesnt really feel like its there


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

OK.

What is the correct location for the file?

Remember the prefetch folder is only a Windows 'version' of the file, so that it can recall it quicker at a later date.

You're looking for *GLB3.TMP*

Your search result should show something like:

*C:\WINDOWS\System32\GLB3.TMP* - as a location. This is only an example.


----------

